# Hi From Lakeshore Marci



## Lakeshore Marci (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. I've been gone for the past month and just wanted to check in and say hello. I just got back from Vietnam where I was completing my adoption of twins!! I have a new little girl and a new little boy. They are 6 months old and wonderful! If there is ever anything that I can do to help any of you please let me know. Spring is here and we can all start camping. Yeah! I have my first trip planned the beginning of June. If anyone has any hints on camping with babies I'd love to here them. My little ones will be 9 months old then, and I think pretty mobile. I have an 11 year old daughter and a 13 year old son too. Well, I just thought I'd share a little bit about me and why no one has seen my name or heard from me for a while. 
Thanks!
~Marci~


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congrats Marci, From what people here say about you when we are in the market for an upgrade we will definately contact u. Good luck with the baby.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

CONGRATS MARCI...
i know you will enjoy the new kids and will give them a great new life here in america.
i dont know much about camping with two llittle ones. im sure others will jump in soon.
so when will we meet up with you and the family in that big new outback?

take care and live like there is no tomorrow.
campingnut18


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, Marci, on your expanded family.







And welcome to America, little ones!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, MARCI!!!
That's the best of a win/win situation........two beautiful children and a family that loves them!! Thank you for saving them from a probably terrible life. May God bless you!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Marci -

Congratulations 2x!! We have good friends in the Minneapolis area that have done the same thing and have two wonderful Vitenam children. Good luck!! We are (soon to be) very happy owners of a OB 23RS that we purchased from Lakeshore. I tried to look you up based upon recommendations from this site (obviously you had more important things to do), but we worked with Jim & Sean and are very happy (so far







with our experience. We get our 23RS delivered on 4/28. We can't wait!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Marci & family. How wonderful for the twins, God Bless you all.

Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is wonderful. Not only congrats, but thank you for helping humanity too.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Marci,

Sounds like you have a lot of love to share. Congratulations on expanding your family to include these two little ones.

Have lots of fun with them.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....pictures







? You know we need pictures right? We're so VERY happy for you and your expanded family!

Enjoy!

Btw.....for everyone else, we purchased our 28RSDS from Marci 2 years ago and she was FABULOUS throughout the entire process! Thank you again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the adoption! That is wonderful news.









We keep referring everyone to Lakeshore everytime they ask where to get the best deal.


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Congradulations to the new addition. They are still young so good luck with getting some sleep. I took my little ones camping in a tent trailer when they were young and it usually ended up with one of us in the car with them or taking them for a drive to go to sleep. Being in a hard shell camper will help alot with not letting noise in. We had a loud party nearby so it usually woke them up. A good screen room will be good also so the bugs won't get to them. Good luck.

Greg


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations! Congratulations!
Curtis and I were wondering how everything was going with the new babies and we are glad to know that everything went well. We look forward to seeing pictures when we pick our 23rs up at the end of May! (I must say that it makes us feel really good to know that our purchase of a TT is helping such a great cause!














4 terrific Kiddos!) Congratulations again!

Micah


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome Home Marci! and welcome to the new family members. I hope everyone is adjusting to the changes and you are enjoying the experience. I can't speak to camping with infants because we waited until our youngest was almost four before we bought. I can tell you that as long as you can find a way to cope with their needs while simultaneously finding a way to relax, the trip goes way smoother.

Reverie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATILATIONS!!! on the new additions to your family!

A little tip that has worked for me while camping with little ones is
Play... play.... play! By the time it is time for a campfire 
they will be ready for bed!

When mine were younger I would get everything "ready" for
bed while DH started a cozy fire. Our 2 young sons(at the time) 
would sit with us and be mesmerized by the fire for a little while...
Then it would be time for bed. There would be a little protest but,
soon enough they would be off to sleep(a deep sleep). This will also
give you some alone time for a while with the older 2 and then off to bed 
with them and then_ maybe _ a moment for Mom to have some quiet time!
(before she passes out from exhaustion...LOL) As the kids got older 
we did not keep to a schedule too much but when they were younger
we tried to keep close to their regular schedule.

Happy-Camping...Hapy-Family!
MaeJae









p.s. anyone that has the pleasure to work with Marci will be the better for it!


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome back Marci!!

Congrats on the new family additions... I'm sure they are just adorable.

We'll be heading out to Lakeshore next week to pick-up our new 23RS... I wasn't sure if you'd be back yet or not. Sounds like you are!!!

Hope we get a chance to hook up and see the new additions.

I'll shoot you an email later tonight and give you the details on our arrival date/time.

See you next week!!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

welcome to the parents of TWINS, it has been a long 15 years, but look at them while they are sleeping and remind yourself even when very tired.

I will teach them to talk.................make friends............play....and ohhhh my drive a car................

lottsa love and good luck............it is a wonderful experience.....

(ps I sent a good ol TEXAN named Jeff Stoy your way while you were out he is in the market for a 5er to full time-someone gave him a price I am not sure if he bought or not)

MK


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Marci..
Glad you are back and all is well with your children..
I faithfully waited for your safe return, to become a proud owner of my Outback..
Thanks.. Take Care and Stay Safe..
Cheers..


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats Marci...sorry I didn't get to meet you at my PDI but I totally understand. Clint was 4 months when we went on our first trip, with our church youth group. We all stayed in tents and he and Amy got the Class C Coachmen (borrowed from a NICE friend). Just bring em. We later went to Pheonix (4 months old) and Denmark (6 months old). They seem to adapt very well. Have FUN!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job on the adoption, we have two adopted kids ourselves. Ours are from another country as well: Texas.









When we got our daughter, we stayed in our old Monterrey Road Ranger camper for two weeks while the paperwork caught up to the birth...you know how that goes, I'm sure.

My son grabbed one of those little 12V bulbs inside a lamp, and left a lasting impression on him. Those bulbs can get really hot.

Have fun camping, kids are a blast when they are little! Enjoy 'em!


----------

